# Cannister filter too powerful?



## Malrek657 (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi there. Im new to the hobby. I was planning on building a planted tank so doing alot of research. Unfortunately i found a tank someone was selling on facebook that i couldnt pass up. 

29 gallon tank. Fluval 405 cannister filter. It came with 2 angelfish, 2 serpae tetras and a bala shark. I have since added 3 candy cane tetras, 2 dwarf gouramis and a pleco.

1 of my gouramis got caught up in the filter hose and died. It was less than 5 days since i bought it so still under warranty with Big Als so I got a replacement fish. That one also got caught in the filter hose but I caught it in time. He still seems injured but he might be on the mend. I adjusted my flow rate for my filter but i would rather have it running full rate even though its too big for my tank. 

My question is does anyone know a way to block the filter so that my fish dont keep getting caught in the flow?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd look into a sponge prefilter the slips over the intake pipe. Look for something coarse and the bigger the longer it can go between cleanings.


----------

